# newbie with low amh -UPDATE- ~



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi, i'm new here... so i thought i'd say hello.    I'm 39, DH 41 and we've been trying to get a bun in the oven for over 2 years now.  After one year of naturally trying i went to the UCH and they found i had a polyp which was removed at the Portland.  We tried again for 6 months, hoping this was the issue but nada, rien, sweet nothing   I then did a IUI but BFN.  Soooo started thinking about doing IVF as i'm 40 in June (gulp).

Went back to the UCH... found my amh had dropped from 20 to 12 in 9 months..... and that i'm not a 'good candidate' for IVF (not responding very well to the drugs).  Considering doing GIFT... i've read mixed reaction to this on the board... but i'm willing to give it ago.

Just keeping positive for now.  Would be good to hear from others who are experiencing the same issues.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It sounds like they're looking after their stats, and not you! Your AMH is three times what mine was and I got lucky.

Go somewhere they treat poor responders and don't waste any more money or time with that lot.

If you want to stay within London, the Lister's a good bet. I went to the Jinemed in Turkey and got my BFP. For the record, I reckon 12 is pretty good for your age. Don't get disheartened!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I reckon 12 is fantastic for your age and in general it's within the satisfactory range... Don't do the Gift... They are looking after stats... Miranda is right.  It's my biggest regret in life that I didn't ask for the 2nd opinion and bought into the whole thing... ONly bcs Serhal told me...90 % of your eggs are defective , but we will get you pregnant ... Don't worry and don't stress... 6 months later I got a donor speech...

Go ... run to the Lister and don't waste your time...  Wish I had such fantastic levels...  
Also Jinamed seems to be a good bet and more affordable... 

good luck...


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

agree with Miranda and Conceivable (My dear, I refuse to call you Inconceivable! though it's a good pun)

Im 39 and my AMH was 14 when i was 37 so i dread to think what it is now. 
also, be aware of 2 separate scales operating - on one, normal is 2.2 to 6.8 while the other is 7.14 times those numbers. one is molecular and other is gram based. 

what was your antral foll count if you dont mind my asking? and response to the drugs they give you? 

id advise IVF asap as we wont have that muhc time. 

everyone of my age who i know is either struggling to conceive at all OR does it first time. very weird. and for what it's worth, second babies SEEM to be easier to acquire! id be happy with one, of course.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Paw   
As hard as it is after making up your mind about the direction your going in, a second opinion 
is worth an extra month or two of research/waiting for an appointment, 
a consultation with recent results is all you need.
I agree with your other replies and think you should seek a second opinion and the Lister is a Good choice,
to stay in the UK and the clinics abroad IE turkey are definatly worth seeking out for the treatment - its your Money!

I am a poor responder and have low ovarian reserve, 
I went to the Lister ready to have a cycle using a Known Donor for Eggs, and our first consultation floored us!
Jaya at the Lister was not worried about their stats, 
she changed the regime to suit ME, and my recent resutls from them.
We then did 2 stimulated cycles - that did not affect their stats but gave me and my eggs a chance!
these were two real chances others had written Off.
Yes I am now moving back to DE but I learnt so much and feel Like they gave my husband and I the best chance as they were realistic but positive!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
HFEA Website
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1131.html

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply)
CLICK HERE

You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each, I think the *Lister* is on the *ICSI * board.

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi paw and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear what you have been through but i wish you loads of luck for the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Paw, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I can only agree wiht what the others here have already said and this is, seek a second opinion. Again, another LIster patient here so I might be a bit biased, but I do know they "don't give up" on poor responders until you are ready to move on so, if anyone will be willing to give you a chance with IVF, I reckon they will. If nothing else, it's cost you now more than the cost of a consultation.

Wishing you lost of luck! 

C~x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Paw my AMH is 7.8. I am 38 and currently have 10 follies seems ok to me tell your lot to away and ..............

Second opinion required honey.

Good luck and take care

Whippet x


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for all your replies.  i am going for a second opinion... ARGC or Lister... both have appealing qualities. I'm also going to take time off work.. 3 months.. to give myself optimum opportunity.  

however i'm also going to allow the UCH to try and stimulate my follicles to see what i can produce... as i'm 2 days away from my next cycle and don't want to lose any time.

i need to check how many follies i have... but i seem to remember them saying i only had a 'few'.

positive vibes to everyone....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan Paws, Get as much detail from them as you can, how many follies, what sizes etc



~Dizzi~


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Paw,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF. You've come to the right place, the ladies in this site are all amazingly supportive  

I was also refused IVF tx at the UCH last Nov because of my test results (cycle day 3 results showed FSH fluctuating between 10.6 and 19, AMH 6.9 pmol/l and only 4 follies on last antral follicle count scan). I was then suggested IUI or GIFT instead. DE was also mentioned    After lots of researching and reading the stats (and listening to the wise advice from some of my FF) I've decided that at my age I didn't have much time to play with statically less successfull procedures and went to the Lister for a 2nd opinion. I'm about to start my 1st IVF on a LP. They've warned me that I might be a poor responder but hey we don't know how I will respond to the drugs until we've at least tried it    

Good luck in whatever you decide and let us know how you get on    

Alegria


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Alegria... good luck to you.  A friend of mine got pregnant at the Lister with twins.  She's 43 and had been trying for 5 years to get pregnant...

wishing you all the best... x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sounds good at 43 regardless of the response to drugs..Even more impressive if the response is not so good.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Paw, I just popped in to say hello and welcome to FF   Good luck with your next round of tx, I really do hope it's a success for you  

Loubie xx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well i went for my 1-3 day scan today to see if we could kick start my poor responding follies.  I was quite excited .. even though my DH had rung to tell me that one of our friends has just found out she's pregnant (men have such GREAT timing don't they?)  .

So I get to the UCH and low and behold i've got a massive cyst... so i can't start a cyle this month.  I have to wait for it to go away. Which means taking the same drugs i took last month to prevent cysts (which is ironic - as it obviously doesn't work that well!!)

What really winds me up is that i've never had a cyst before.... in all the times i've been scanned... and we're talking loads.. So of course the first time I look to have a go with GIFT or IVF or whatever... i get a bloomin... massive...cyst.  And on top of that we can't try naturally this month because i've to take more of these cyst preventing drugs.  So that's 2 months wasted of not trying... just when i've been told i need to hurry up because of my low AMH!!

Phew. So glad i got that off my chest.  

Thanks for listening! x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi paw and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear u have a cyst and i hope it can be sorted for u.

A moderator will be along soon to point u to some other threads.

Kate xx​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Paw

Welcome to FF    Am sure you will find this site of such invaluable support.

Sorry to hear about your cyst I had 2 on my last treatment, first time ever but they drained them and let me carry on with the cycle.  Is there anyway that your clinic could aspirate the cyst so you can carry on 

Wishing you lots of luck

x x x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I would advise you to get rid  of the cyst but cycle elsewhere.  You don't want to waste time on IUis or GIFT for that matter.  Just saying this from experience and best intentions....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I also had a cyst asperated so I could continue my first cycle - strange how they are giving you medication - 
when as you say time is not on your side here!
I agree with Inconceivable prehaps cycle somewhere else, unless they are willing to asperate the cycst NOW!
Sorry if this comes accross harsh, its just maddening watching someone struggle through the loops to have a baby 
~Dizzi~


----------

